# PS3 500gb cheapest place to buy



## sistersvisions (Jul 28, 2010)

My son is looking to buy a ps3 500g as his xbox 360 has died, & the cheepest i can find is Amazon @ £195.00.
Does anyone know anywhere any cheaper??

Also not knowing much about these things, is it worth him getting the 500gb over the 12gb version, as all he seems to play is fifa games...

Any input will be greatfull...:thumb:


----------



## Freddie (Mar 17, 2013)

If you have nector points try sainsburys.


----------



## sistersvisions (Jul 28, 2010)

Freddie said:


> If you have nector points try sainsburys.


No nector points, plus its £240 there...


----------

